# spa tub motor doesn't work, just "clicks"



## PLUMBINGITALL (Jan 25, 2009)

First thing i would check would be the power source. The outlet should be gfci protected and should have a reset button on it. If it is just a reg rec it may have a gfci breaker. So just check to see if there is power. 2nd thing is to check the hose coming from the switch to turn the jets on to the top of the motor somewhere and make sure it is still hooked up.


----------



## badchess (Jan 27, 2009)

I tried resetting the socket and plugging it into another socket.

Also managed to get my head inside and take apart a junction box on top of the motor, but everything looked like it was plugged in fine.

The cord from the switch seems to be working, as without it plugged in I do not get the "click" when I try to turn it on.

Could it be some sort of defective solenoid in the box? There is a cylinder with several wires plugged into it, all is tight, but maybe some sort of internal not visible defect?


----------



## PLUMBINGITALL (Jan 25, 2009)

The solenoid may be bad. It may be best to call the manufactor.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

I havent been inside a spa but I know many of them run with a vacuum motor as a blower. If you have a bad motor on a central vac or a stuck carbon brush, you will hear the relay click like you described.


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

Is there a red button on the back of the motor? Usually about 1/4" diameter. If so, it's the thermal overload for the motor. Push it in, hard, if it clicks, the motor will likely start then. It's possible that this button is somewhere on the control panel as well, or if the motor has a box, it might be there. 

If not, you've likely got a bad relay, broken wiring, or a bad pump motor. You'll need a meter to test. Most of the testing is done with the power off.

Some of these tubs have a float switch that will not allow the pump to start unless the water level is above the jets. 

Rob


----------



## badchess (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll hope for a red button. It is pretty tight, but I can jam myself in there as long as I don't breath too deeply. So tonight I'll wedge myself in there with a flashlight and mirror and take another look.

I left a message with the manufacter too (Aqua glass I think). It should be under warranty, but I doubt I can dig up a reciept to prove it.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Before you stand on your head and get stuck , pull out the owners manual. If it shows a picture of the pump it should identify your reset location. If not hit the website


----------



## badchess (Jan 27, 2009)

No red button.

The person who installed it never gave us any documentation with it.

The manufacturer (Aqua spa) does not seem to want to return calls or e-mails.

It has a five year warranty, but if they won't do anything aside from complaining to the bbb not much I can do on that front.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Dig around for a style or model # or otherwise and call "the Person" who installed it. If you have no docs or receipt you may have a tough time getting warranty service.


----------

